# 2yrs old Golden/BC Male - Toronto Humane Society



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

It says he is on hold? Pretty boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rocco and Copper*

Where does it say Rocco is on hold?
The Toronto Humane Society

Did you see Copper the Golden Retriever?
The Toronto Humane Society

C's Mom: Can you email the Golden Ret. Rescue about Copper and Rocco being there?


----------

